# Ipod classic 160g ->  Bruit bizarre



## jess6lilcat (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mon Ipod classic hier, j'étais toute contente. Et hier soir j'ai remarqué qu'il faisait un bruit étranger lors du changement d'activité.
Je ne saurais comment définir ce bruit, un genre de petit sifflement, ça m'a l'air d'être un bruit de disque dur...
Le problème est-il connu? J'ai vraiment pas envie de le renvoyer


----------



## pickwick (18 Septembre 2009)

N'as tu pas dans les réglages de l'ipod une  choix te permettant de désactiver des sons systèmes ?


----------



## jess6lilcat (18 Septembre 2009)

J'ai désactivé le bruit de clic de la molette, je ne vois pas d'autres options au sein d'itunes ou de l'ipod en lui-même.


----------



## casey (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Egalement un bruit qui s'apparente à une sorte de long beep de niveau très faible (parfois lorsque je navigue dans le menu ou lorsqu'un morceau commence) sur un Ipod classic acheté récemment.

J'ai trouvé sur YouTube une vidéo qui évoque ce phénomène : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOpZefAm-y8

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

Tres curieux j'ai un ipod classic 160go et il n'as jamais ete aussi bruyant (cependant il est de 1er generation 2007-2008). Defaut de fabrication ???


----------

